
Hadoop Release 3.2.0 available - based2
https://hadoop.apache.org/release/3.2.0.html
======
based2
[https://www.heise.de/developer/meldung/Apache-
Hadoop-3-2-0-v...](https://www.heise.de/developer/meldung/Apache-
Hadoop-3-2-0-vereinfacht-Deep-Learning-Projekte-4285901.html)

